# Butcher Paper



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I know it's kind of short notice, but I'm planning to cut up my deer tonight and totally spaced getting some butcher paper. Does anyone know where I can get some in Utah County, tonight? Looking for the stuff with wax coating on one side.

Thanks in advacne


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Walmart... back by the aluminum foil, plastic wrap, and plastic baggies.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> Walmart... back by the aluminum foil, plastic wrap, and plastic baggies.


Seriously? That's too easy.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

If it isn't there, they might have a display over by the hunting section. I've found it there too. I've also found it in associated foods grocery stores before.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

nocturnalenemy said:


> Seriously? That's too easy.


Yup, that easy... the last roll I bought at the Wally World even had a little bit of camo on the box. My box says "Reynolds Freezer Paper Plastic Coated".
Any grocery store should have it too. Look for the aluminum foil and you'll find it nearby.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I always get it at Walmart or whatever grocery store is closest. Freezer paper is the stuff


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Costco has a big roll that will last you 10 years


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks y'all. Got it at Walmart and just finished my deer. Took me about 5 hours including setup and cleanup and I still need to do grinding of the scraps. Between the packout yesterday and processing today, my back is major sore.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I cut mine up yesterday too, 5 hours for me as well. I know the back pain you are talking about.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Doing your own animal is definitely a labor of love...you have to love it to do it for sure...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It took me 4 hours to do process my daughters deer but both my girls helped. We also sliced half of the deer for jerky. Made the scraps into sausage. 

The next day we smoked the sausage and jerky and that took about 8 to 10 hours. The jerky I did this time is the best to date. It was hickory blend from cabelas. We smoked it for 2 hours with hickory chips then finished it in the dehydrator. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've done a deer and pronghorn so far this year. Next week I'm hoping to add an elk or two.
I'm right in the middle of making jerky from the pronghorn and snack sticks from the deer. For the jerky I've just bought the variety packs from Hi Mountain so that we could try a bunch of different flavors and decide which one(s) we like best. So far for the pronghorn jerky the inferno blend, hickory blend, and mesquite blend are the winners (although I do like the cracked pepper & garlic). For the deer snack sticks we haven't found one that we don't like... but I think the hickory flavored blend smoked over hickory chips is the best of the best.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If perchance you can't find any wrapping paper, go to the meat dept. they should be able to sell you some.


----------

